# 8 days of treatment and fin rot still getting bad



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Hay y'all I've benn struggling with this fin rot problem it's been sevendays of aquarium salt treatment I've been doing daily water changes he still eating and swimming around but fins still getting bad I just added stress coat to the treatment a couple of days ago what should I do ?

Ill ad some pictures when I get home I know it's not fin nipping cause I see black spots at the edges of the fins


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

How much aqauarium salt you been putting in the tank?
And do you do daily water changes? How much water do you change?
Do you acclimate him to the new water every time you change him?
How long he is sick? 
I think picture can help. 
Some times if after full 10-14 days salt treatment if you think he still has fin rot i would treat him with medications.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

qA teaspoon for the 5 gallon tank daily wather changes 2 gallons and I get the water to the tank temperature he's been sick for about 10 days that's when I noticed that I don't know if he has been like that before I noticed

can see some white edges at the end of part of the fins but not on all the fins I see black spots where the fin has been rooted here are the pics how he was how is he right now


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

If I have to proceed with medications what could be a good option and how to apply it thanks for the help


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

fin nipping can turn into fin rot, so it's possible he was (or is still) biting and some of it is beginning to rot.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

OK qA teaspoon for 5 gall ,which is 1 tsp/gall? Am i right? it's not a therapeutic dose at all. I think you follow the box instructions? The box instructions just for preventative care. May be that why it not helping at all.
I know that you treating him for about 7 days but How long you have him? 
Is your tank filtered?
How much and how often you usually change his 5 gall tank water?
Is he still acting healthy(eating and active) which you wrote yesterday that he is. How he is acting today? Is he acting the same or worse?
The right dosage for the aquarium salt is 1tsp/gall up to 3 tsp/gall with daily water changes. 
If your tank is not cycled i would start him on 3tsp/gall of aq salt. You need to do full water changes daily. You can lower the water so it will be easier for you to do water changes. Do not keep him in very warm temperature. 80* is too warm. The warmer is the temp - more chance for the infections. So if you can 76 * is good.
Sress coat is also good for healing so i would continue. 

If his behavior changed i would go with API Triple sulfa . 

Do you know how to acclimate betta to the new water if you need to do full water change?

If your tank is cycled then it would be a little different. Let me know if your tank is cycled so i can give you instructions.

I also thinking he might bite them too. Of course fins can get infected from biting too. So i am not sure what he has but if he is acting healthy i am really recommending to do full dose of the aq salt treatment. And buy the medications so you have them on hold(API Triple Sulfa).

Some of his fins are healing if it clear, transparent regrowth .


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I used quick start I didn't do the full cycling process i wasn't ready when my friend brought him yes i've been using box instructions today I'll do three teaspoons today my tank has a filter I took the carbon out and it's only using the biofiber he's benn with be for about a month a little bit more he's acting normal 

The way I acclimate him is putting the cup where I place him floating on the tank for 10 min I add sone water from the tank and wait another 5 min three times and then I just add the fish not the water


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You acclimating him right way.
Yes make sure you do 3tsp per gall not per tank Are you going to do full water changes? If so you can lower the water it will be more convenient for you. But if you will do full water changes you don't need to keep the filter. Less water movement is better. 
If you never did full water change for him before, then you need to start day 1 and day 2 of the treatment with 50% water change, and then day 3 you can do full water change. And also don't forget to vacuum the gravel.
If you will keep the filter and if it too difficult for you to do full water changes you can do 50% daily, of course redose the salt each time. I am personally like full water changes. 
You can do the salt treatment for 10 days. I would not stop the salt even if you will think his tail is better . Just compete the full 10 days treatment. If you think that he is really getting worse then go to meds.
I also want to give you one link and i want you to check post #22 from LittleBlueFishlets . I am giving it to you because i want you to check a few links that she posted there. But it after you done treating him though. Just good recommendations so i want to make sure you have those links. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=173977&page=3


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok so should I start counting the ten days starting today ? And I rater do the 50dayli cause filter and light are tigether so can't have thebligth on and the filter off at the same time but I can turn off light without stoping filter though so ill do 50% daily three spoons per galon hoping he gets better


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for helping me out and is my idea ok about the 50% daily or best way to go is 100%?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

It depends what you want to do. 

If you NOT going to cycle your tank after you done with treatment ,then i would just do 100%. And you can take the filter out and do regular water changes after you done with treatment. Not sure why you need light in the tank.Don't keep light 24/7 though, it will stress him out. Is your room too dark? Rinse the filter every about 2 days while you treating him in the tank water.

If you going to cycle your tank and keep the filter in then do 50% daily. 

I hope he will get better. Still not sure if he is biting his tail though. If you ever see ''u'' shape bites it can be tail biting. No discoloration, often has u shaped chanks missing would be tail biting.
When you finish with any treatment and hopefully he will get better make sure you always rinse/swish the filter media. Sometimes filter cartridges can gather a lot of gunk on them and that could cause ammonia problems. The link that i gave you and post #22 has the link on water changes for cycled and uncycled tanks. It from Oldfishlady so i am recommending to follow her instructions


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't have the light 24/7 its 10 hours a day I've never seen u spots it started to separate from the edges I guess ill go for 100 then and at the end just add quick start again or I have another tank in cycling process can I put him in that one and co tinue with the stress coat or he should be in the same tank ?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok if you will decide to do 100% don't forget to start with 50% first two days and then day 3 you can do full water changes . Of course when you do 50% redose with salt each time when you do a change. So 50 for 5 gall - you will need to add about 7.5 tsp. Sorry i think i already wrote it before, sorry if i repeat. 
When you finish the treatment you really can put him in the tank that you trying to cycle for him . Or you can try to cycle the one that he already in. He doesn't have to be in the same tank. Of course acclimate to the new tank.

Also if you need i can post a few links for you that are will give you very good tips on fish in and fishless cycle.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks and I'm sorry if I'm asking too much This is my second betta and I've never have a problem like this I wouldn't like him to die and all the information is good and I've noticed today that his dorsal fin has started to rot too so I hope this helps and another question is there any way to cycle with the fish in the tank cause I have natural plants in the other tank and I'm afraid that medications or the stress coat mess with the plants


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

yes plants not tolerant to the aquarium salt.
Yes there is way to cycle with fish in the tank. None of my tanks are cycled so i really can't give good advice how to cycle ,but this is very good link for fishin cycle. First link about fishin cycle and second link about water changes in the established tank.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758

His dorsal fins started to rot, and it was fine a few day ago. It kind of fast. But you didn't treat him before so lets see if salt will help. I would think it need a few days to start working. If his fins will get worse or if his behavior will change i would get med's. If it will stay the same for the next 2-4 days i would continue 3tsp/gall salt .


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok so it's official rlfin rot at the dorsal fin today I did a 50% water chamge this is the second day tomorrow i'll do a 100 I still using the filter but i'll remove it tomorrow I'm going to buy a light cause the light is with the filter I'm afraid that he would jump since he would see all that space up there I hope he doesn't try it i'll keep on posting thanks for your help


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just leave the space between the top of the tank and water level. I know, me too, i always afraid that my bettas will jump out. I had that accident once. Now i just leave the space to make sure even if any of them will try to jump ,it too much space so they will not be able to jump out. I have one betta that always jumps for food. 
Buy medications so you have it on hands and you can return if you don't use them.
Also I want to understand why he getting fin rot to begin with. You doing a lot of water changes and adding stress coat which is good and it's not helping.
Did you ever check your water? I am wondering if you have may be ammonia in the water ? You did not get him from Thailand or somewhere else right? How long you have him?


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I took my water to test at a local petstore and they just said it's good never knew about number the rot at the dorsal I kind of noticed before adiing the three spoons per gallon so maybe it will stop is no that much just the edge and I got him from a friend she breed her betas some times so it is local he has been with me for about s month now


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

At least we rule out the water problem. I hope that salt would help. I really don't like to medicate them. Please keep us updated. I am glad she is acting healthy .


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well i just added him I did the 100% water change and take the filter out I got him a light so he won't be in the dark all this time today I didn't see as many black spots as yesterday but some still there he stills normal swimming and eating he's actually posing for the photo lol so I hope this would be the solution I'm afraid of medication too never now what can be affected from them


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

It seems like he likes this spot is the light too strong for him or he just wants to be close to the top to get air? Should I buy him one of those leafs after treatment? So he can still doing it?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

A lot of people have hammock leaf for betta. So of course if you want you can buy it. Make sure light not too strong though. I don't have any light for my betta , so i am not really experienced with that but make sure it not too strong. Is it stronger then he had before? 
Also i forgot betta hammock has metal wire inside. You can use pliers and removed it. The metal will eventually rust in the tank, and the rust can hurt your betta. So if you ever buy it take out the wire.

His behavior didn't change right? Just want to make sure he is not laying on the bottom or hanging in one spot on the top?


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

No he stays there and take air but I just got back home and he stills greeting me if I go close to the tank he goes to where I am I used to have some anubias with him and he used to spend time under them so maybe he's looking for a different spot to stay I've never had something close to the surface for him to stay but I remember that my last betta used to sleep at a anubia's leaf that was close to the surface so maybe is a long way to the top and they prefer to be closer when they go to sleep behavior still being the same though


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

It looks like he's doing ok I think the rot has stopped I don't see black spots at yhe end of the fins just on some parts but not all the fins I'll keep the 100 % water changes for ten days and will keep on medication with the stress coat thanks for your help and I'll keep you updated


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just keep eye on him. I just think if at any time when betta behavior or eating habits change it always a problem . 
Did you decide if you want to cycle his tank or just continue regular water changes?
I think see how he is doing and when you done with salt 10-13 days do about 3 50% water changes (2-50 the same day about 3 hrs a part and another 50% next day)to get rid of the salt and another day do one full water change. Then decide if you want to cycle the tank he is in so you can do fishin cycle. 
Please keep us updated


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I dcided to cycle the tank he's in ill do the water changes and start cycling with him in there cause that's his tank any way I'll keep the other one without fish in case that I change the plan what would you recommend using the other other one and clean the one he's in that would mean leaving him in the one with the java moss or do the cycling on the one he's now ?

And thanks for your help it's been very useful


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

It really doesn't matter do either way. Sorry I don't cycle any of my tank so i can't really give good advice on that. But i would suggest to read the links i am going to post for you and see what is better for you. I am going to give you 
1) fish in (with fish in)cycle instruction
2) water changes for established tank
3) fishless (without fish) cycle
The link about water changes i really advice to read so you can see how to take care of the established tank. You need to make sure to rinse/swish filter media weekly with every water change. Sometimes filter cartridges can gather a lot of gunk on them and that could cause ammonia problems. Make sure it's tank water or water that has been dechlorinated though. Make sure you do weekly water changes(50%) and you always can do more water changes at any time when you need to.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771(fish in cycle)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758 (water changes)


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/article...ss_cycling.php(fishless)

Also, 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/b...-guide-111960/

There's some info on fishless cycling in that article as well.
Sorry i hope it helps. If you have more question about cycling here is a lot of people who does it and will give you best advice. I never cycle any of my tanks. I hope the links i gave you will help you


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I just got home and found this at the end of my bettas tail i think those are fin nipping because of the u shape on them what do you think if it's that what can I do to stop him


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think those U-shape marks look like a bettas teethmarks, especially if he didn't have them before and just got him now then i think he does bites his tail.
Unfortunately not a whole lot you can do. You can rearrange his dicor, add more hiding places, some people use plastic bottle tops off off soda bottles. Betta might bite bacause he is bored, or because he's threatened by his tail and thinks it's another betta, or his tail is too heavy for him. So you need to keep his water super clean to prevent it from being infected.
I have a lot of stuff in one of the tank that i have my tail biter. I even put stuff outside of his tank. I have some toys outside of the tank , i thought to destruct him. But my betta don't do it too often . Last time he did it about 6 mo ago.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I'm sure it started as fib rot cause I saw the edges tearing apart about the bites I guess I'll buy him some decorations today I only had natural plants but I had to take them of because of the salt so I see what can I find to put in there hoping that stops him


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

please give us update


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

A combo of Jungle Fungus clear, API triple sulfa and AQ salt seems to be help my fish. I made sure to aerate the water for a couple of days when I started the antibiotics which reduce oxygen in the tank. I've done it with no aeration and I can see the difference. You can gradually lower your tank temperature to 78-79 to help slow down the fin rot. 1 degree a day.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

A little update he's doong more than perfect yesterday I didn't see any black spots on his fins at all and most of the edges are white specially the parts that whit the u shapes which is the signal of regrowth any way I'll keep the salt water until we complete the 10 day afterwards I'm not sure if get the filter back or wait until he heals completely but ill keep on using the stress coat


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh good ,if salt is helping you can use it up to 13 days but make sure you will do those 50% water changes, that i wrote for you in one of my post to get rid of the salt.
Stress coat always good idea


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

jadaBlu said:


> A combo of Jungle Fungus clear, API triple sulfa and AQ salt seems to be help my fish. I made sure to aerate the water for a couple of days when I started the antibiotics which reduce oxygen in the tank. I've done it with no aeration and I can see the difference. You can gradually lower your tank temperature to 78-79 to help slow down the fin rot. 1 degree a day.


jadaBlue API triple sulfa is good for fin rot but not sure why you mixing it with Jungle Fungus , kind of too much meds at once. I also like to use medications or salt first without mixing them together because this way if one didn't help you can continue with another one prolonging the treatment. I hope your betta doing good


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Is good to know would you recommend the 13 days ? Any way at the end of treatment with salt I'm thinking to rinse everything in the tank decoration sand and the tank itself to try to get rid of salt I'm thinking to add the stress coat only and do my water changes as the post said I guess I wait a little bit more to add the filter cause I'm afraid that medication won't work because of the carbon before adding filter I will ad some natural plants or maybe I'll just decorate the tank as I have this one hoping that stops him from bite his own fins I'm glad he's doing better and that horrible fin rot stopped I'm so happy right now


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would do 13 days, then on day 13 make 50% water change. Day 14 another 50% water change. Day 15-full water change. If you wait with filter i would alternate 50% and full water changes weekly. Or like some people doing just full water changes. I love your tank.
I know that i gave you all those links about cycling. There is another link about planted tank i want you to see
see post #22 from LittleBlueFishlets 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=173977&page=3


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the Info I'll keep you updated


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey i was supposed to end the salt treatment on two days but I just ran out of salt and my local petsmart doesn't have any can I just have 3 spoons left so I refilled the tank with only two gallons can I use regular salt or should I just stop and continue with regular water and stress coat ? His fins are showing regrowth now but the dorsal tail is not showing regrowth but at the same time is not ripping any more should I start with medication?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry didn't see your post. No don't use regular salt. Yes you could use 3 tsp and fill the tank half way. I would continue with stress coat and alternate water changes every 3 days 50% and full water changes. And make sure the fins don't get worse if it get worse then yes you an go with medications.
But make sure it not tail biting though. You don't want to treat with medication if its tail biting. Only if you see those symptoms of the fin rot that i described before.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Rot us back I don't know why his tail fins are showing regrowth but the dorsal and caudal starter to rip off so I just bought triple sulfa I'll do a water change once I get home and start the medication the label says to keep the aireation but I don't have any should I add an air pump ?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry remind to me if you using stress coat? 
Can you post his pictures? 
Is there dark, black discoloration on his dorsal and caudal?
Some bettas will rip off the fins just from the flaring or even from too much water movement. Especially with tail like he has. If it just rip off it might be not a fin rot. And if it not a fin rot then you don't want to use medications , it still stressing the fish and effect the kidneys.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I still seeing the black edges on his fins just as it started I'm still using the stress coat and as I was telling I can see the regrowth on his tail fib but the caudal and dorsal started to rip you can see on the fins that are damaged black spots where is ripping off so it came back let me see if I can get a good pic of the damaged fibs


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

This is the best I could get he moves a lot when I get close to his tank so it's hard ti get a good pic there's no water movement I removed the filter and I was doing 100% water changes always acclimated him before get him into the tank I haven't add the medication because I wasn't sure about the air pump today I just did water change clean the tank and add water with stress coat


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am pretty sure it is tail biting, you can clearly see ''u'' shapes marks that look like a bettas teethmarks. Especially look at the picture 2;4 and 5. It so oblivious. I think i see clear sticks on the tips of his tail. The only anal fins on picture 4 and last picture i think a little discolored but i am not sure if it his normal coloration since he does has some black coloration on his tail.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ook so what should I do I haven't start the medication and I'm planning to buy some decorations for his tank cause I only have the plants in the middle how can I avoid that his fins get infected ? And how can I stop him from biting his fins?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

ANHEL123 said:


> I think those U-shape marks look like a bettas teethmarks, especially if he didn't have them before and just got him now then i think he does bites his tail.
> Unfortunately not a whole lot you can do. You can rearrange his dicor, add more hiding places, some people use plastic bottle tops off off soda bottles. Betta might bite bacause he is bored, or because he's threatened by his tail and thinks it's another betta, or his tail is too heavy for him. So you need to keep his water super clean to prevent it from being infected.
> I have a lot of stuff in one of the tank that i have my tail biter. I even put stuff outside of his tank. I have some toys outside of the tank , i thought to destruct him. But my betta don't do it too often . Last time he did it about 6 mo ago.


Hey sorry i am going to quote my post from before
Usually the only one option you have to keep water super clean to prevent infection. 
I was thinking also may be change the location of the tank. 
Just do water changes, keep adding stress coat and just watch his tail though, if you think he has fin rot then you might use med's. I would hold on meds now. Also it good that we have all those pictures , if you can just make pictures every day or every other day so we can compare the pictures in case you really think he has fin rot


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok here's where I have them I guess I'll jus switch them and buy some decorations today I'll hold the medication and keep on doing water changes as the post that you gave me says I won't add the filter for the moment until he shows regrowth on all the fins y want to add some plants to make it look like the other 5 gallon I have but I haven't get rid of the salt that the tank may have so for the moment temporal decoration should be just to make the tank more interesting to explore


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes. Just do not buy plastic decorations. And also don't forget when you will get rid of the salt completely and want to put live plants, don't forget to quarantine the plants for about 2 wks before you put them in the tank.
Sorry we talking for long time , and i am reading so many posts. I forgot about your other betta. Is he doing good ?
The tanks look smaller then they are on the picture.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol both tanks are 5 gallon they measure 12"by 12" by 13 tall so they're not that big but I like them and yes he's doing pretty good his fins were clear when I got him now they 're showing color y just found out that the java moss that I bought had ghost shrimps I saw 3 so I took two of them out and just left one and they've been living good together nobody messes with the other well back to dragon what do you mean by plastic decorations ? Nothing like plastic plants ? And I was thinking to change the sand I'm still having some of that black one I used in the other tank so just replace it and wash pretty good the tank and then add the living plants I have them already on quarantine I didn't do that with the others and I found shrimp but I left that one cycling I guess I didn't see them before because I didn't look at the tank that much you know there was no fish there was nothing to see so since I'm going tomorrow to work at a place close to a big aquarium store I can just look for the wood to attach the moss and add it to the tank with some anubias and jungle vail that I have do you think that would work?


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

and btw thanks for all your help and patience and excuse my mistakes on grammar i'm actually mexican and i learned English when i came to this country so it's been kind of hard to do my sentences making sense when I'm thinking on Spanish lol


----------



## NickZac (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe nitrofuracin green would be the ideal treatment for this application by far, which appears to at least part be physical damage over bacterial...nitro green is a good means of healing physical wounds, preventing secondary bacterial or bacterial-->fungal infections, and some parasites/protozoa, but without completing nuking the biological filter. There are a ton of things salt does absolutely nothing for and any long term usage of salt is harmful to organs of freshwater fish. Also, when dosing salt in smaller aquariums, a therapeutic dosage v. a harm dosage v. a lethal dosage can often be difficult to accurately measure.

Don't add plants or anything else for a little while because the fish' immune system will be more stressed during healing, and any introduction (which includes plants) could potentially compromise this. Also be sure water levels remain as close to perfect as possible. Ammonia (and sometimes pH shifts) can cause what many people mistake to be fin rot, and so an ammo spike is essentially the worst thing for healing...especially because ammonia is an incredible toxin=stresser. Even rearranging tank furniture is something I believe waiting in...rearranging territories the fish has claimed is IMO an unnecessary stresser and the amount of stress it can cause can be substantial.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey carlos you are perfectly fine , i admire people who can speak and write , and think two languages. Not every one can do it.
carlos, do you think his tail getting worse since last picture that you posted? Do you want to treat him? Is there really black, dark coloration on the tips? You think that it getting infected from him biting? 
About nitrofuracin green i'm not sure i have come across the name of it before. So i can't recommend it. I usually research before i use anything . Triple sulfa a lot of people on this forum recommending for fin rot. Just make sure you don't have allergy to the Sulfa drug. 
Also API Furan-2 a lot of people on this forum recommending. It Contains two furan compounds to combat a wide variety of gram-positive & gram-negative bacterial diseases.
Also Maracyn Plus may be effective.

Maracyn Plus contains Sulfadimidine and Trimethoprin. These target both gram-positive and gram-negative bacteria:
"Sulphadimidine is highly effective against streptococcus, staphylococcus and gram-negative pathogens..." (1)
"Trimethoprim is a synthetic antibacterial drug active against a wide variety of aerobic gram-positive and gram-negative... pathogens" (2)

Plants -A lot of plants are not tolerant of medications. I don't have live plants in the tank so i can 't recommend which one is better than other. But if you think you will treat him i would hold on them.

About salt. Yes salt is toxic if you don't know how to use it. You can not use salt long time even in non therapeutic dosage. Yes some times it not effective depands on severity . But in some cases salt is very effective conservative approach. And fish less stressed with salt then it will with medications. That is why a lot of people recommending it. Of course it all depending on the symptoms.

I new someone that i was helping. Her betta has sever fin rot to the point that he look like female betta even shorter fins. He was treated with salt 14 days which didn't help then with Triple sulfa but longer treatment than box recommendation and he did survived. But fins didn't grow back and he couldn't even swim straight because he didn't have fins. But he survived . And we decided to treat him again with aquarium salt 13 days daily water changes 5 month later . And it was such a drastic change to better from the salt. He still have very short fins but we can see signs of the regrowth (he is 3 years old). So salt is very helpful sometimes.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I think the change yo regular water helped him I will hold on the plants and here are some pictures of his tail this is the best I can get


----------



## NickZac (Jun 26, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> Also Maracyn Plus may be effective.
> 
> Maracyn Plus contains Sulfadimidine and Trimethoprin. These target both gram-positive and gram-negative bacteria:
> "Sulphadimidine is highly effective against streptococcus, staphylococcus and gram-negative pathogens..." (1)
> "Trimethoprim is a synthetic antibacterial drug active against a wide variety of aerobic gram-positive and gram-negative... pathogens" (2)


Maracyn Plus is really good medication, especially when fin rot gets bad IMO and a wide-spectrum antibiotic is needed for something that is resistant, and if the tail rot here gets worse that's a heck of a good choice IMHO. My only complaint is its cost and tendency to be sold only in small quantity, plus the tendency for stores to only carry Maracyn One and Maracyn Two.

The blend of Trimethoprim and Sulfathiazole Sodium, sometimes known as TMP Sulfa or Bactrim/Septra is another that is very similar. A lot of online sellers offer TMP and 4TMP mixtures for 1/5th to 1/100th the cost of the enthusiast powder and fizz packs sold in pet stores.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't see any black tips on his fins actually I just see the u shape so I guess is all about keeping the water clean for the moment I'm doing 50% water change every second day I'll do a 100 on weekend I haven't add the filter and I won't until I see he's getting better I need to redecorate in case his doing it for being bored I'll try the plants in case I need to medicate I would get them out


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey so I just got home and found that dragon did his bubble nest is that a good sign like is he happy now and what happens if I accidentally break it during water changes today I was supposed to do the 100 % water change but I'm afraid that I break it and he gets sad or depressed or something


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

awww it cute. No don't afraid to change the water he will not get depressed. It just betta natural instinct to do it. You can't really say betta healthy or sick by babble nest, but he definitely happy fishy. So just do your regular routing water change.
One of my betta that i bought actually exactly 2.3 years ago , never did bubble nest but somehow start doing it now. Some bettas can do it on regular basis and some can do it once a month or even once a year.
If you don't see black edges do not use medications.
NickZac thank you for all that information


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I actually started see regrowth on all the fins so I hope he's getting better


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope so you finally deserve to just enjoy him


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I just found out that my betta sees his reflection and is always spawning at it could that caused the fin rot? If so what can I do I think it's because of the light that he sees his reflection


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes just like LittleBlueFishlets wrote in that post that you was commenting that it stressing him out and stress affect his immune system. So if you think it the light i would try to turn it off and see if it help. How much of the natural light you have in the room. They in the living room right? So that light coming from the window should be enough. Try to play with light and see if it helps. The reflection is caused by the angle at which the light is hitting the glass. Often turning the tank or moving it to another location might fix the problem.Also , the background color outside the aquarium can enhance or reduce his ability to see his reflection. Darker colors show the reflection more than light colors. Keeping the tank away from walls or neared light colored walls will be better then keeping it against a dark wall(well i think your tanks not against the wall, sorry didn't look at the picture again) Also, attaching a scenic image to the back of the aquarium glass will often camouflage reflections as well. Most fish stores carry aquarium backdrop images you can tape to the outside of the tank. While a solid blue or black backdrop will worsen the reflections, images or aquarium plants or rocks will hide the reflection.
Silk plants is a great way to break up the sight lines between your betta and his reflection. If you buy live plants, please don't forget to quarantine them. Or let me know i will give you link where people instruct you how to disinfect the plants. Opss sorry i think you already bought plants? Sorry i read so many thread i forget.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I have a gray background on his tank is not dark gray and I've seen him flaring at that part of the tank the original light is on the filter and it sits in the middle of the tank so I placed it back and removed the background would a withe background help ? Cause the back of the paper is withe so maybe I can just flip it I just saw that indian Almond leaves can help for the fin biting is that true? I was thinking to put some kind if plants at the back like jungle vailor something to cover the back si he won't see his reflection


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If he flaring at that part of the tank , i would try that white background see if it will helps. 
Indian Almond leaves i never used them but that what people saying:
'' Indian Almond Leaves or naturally dried oak leaves are source of tannins . Tannins have antibacterial properties and also helps to acidify the water and turn it dark colored. This simulates a betta's natural habitat . But if you going to buy it, i would make a new thread and find out what is the best person you can buy it from. I read one time someone had bad experience with the place he bought them from. If you buy them make sure you rince the leaves and crumble into the water to make it dark brown. You can also just place the leaf in the water but it takes a little linger for the tannins to seep out.
As for the plants adding live or silk plants is a good way to break up the sightlines between your betta and his reflection. You can find tall silk plants that can cover the background . Sorry i don't have a lot of experience with live plants , i don;t buy them. I know adding Java Fern are good. They also inexpensive, require little care and are found at most local fish stores.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom (Jun 30, 2013)

I was having the same problem with my fish flaring hardcore at his reflection in one part of the tank. No matter how little light there was, he was freaking out and overstimulated wanting to kill his reflection. Someone suggested placing a matte (not shiny) piece of white paper there and it has worked WONDERS! Hopefully now my fish will stop blowing out his tail into a tattered mess.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated on a while well just found out a few days ago that hi may be biting himself because the fins could make it a little harder for him to swim he's been active eating he stills getting crazy at the front of the tank whenever I get home I opened a threat asking about the leaves they recommended someone at ebay I will order some on the next paycheck I will try the white background I removed the grey one so for the moment i've been doing water changes twice a week to keep water as clean as I can he stills biting but I see regrowth on all his tail fin so I guess he's doing ok thanks for all your help and I'll let you know when I get the leafs


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

carlos puron said:


> Sorry I haven't updated on a while well just found out a few days ago that hi may be biting himself because the fins could make it a little harder for him to swim he's been active eating he stills getting crazy at the front of the tank whenever I get home I opened a threat asking about the leaves they recommended someone at ebay I will order some on the next paycheck I will try the white background I removed the grey one so for the moment i've been doing water changes twice a week to keep water as clean as I can he stills biting but I see regrowth on all his tail fin so I guess he's doing ok thanks for all your help and I'll let you know when I get the leafs


They're called Indian Almond Leaves. BettaSpa and there's this one by Tetra would do the same thing as well. 

Also: VitaChem helps regrow fins.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you give the link where you bought VitaChem from. I heard people mentioned about it but i never had it for my bettas. So it also has Aloe Vera in it?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

VitaChem is a vitamin/amino acid supplement. Here's a link for more info: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4998

(I don't believe there's aloe in it. Just vitamins and aminos.)


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

LittleBlueFishlets thaink you, would you recommend to use VitaChem? 
carlos i just though i think you already using stress coat, am i right ? I am not sure if oyu need something else in addition to this . I am not sure. If you see signs of the regrowth then clean water and stress coat probably enough.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes I'm using stress coat but for what I've heard ial is gonna keep him calm cause he's kibd of hyper he's always swimming all the way around the tank not like my other betta he's more lazy and sometimes just swims up to get air so it could be par of that hyper behavior what's making him bite


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes I'm using stress coat for what I've heard about the ial is that it relaxes them since my betta is kinda hyper I want to see if that would help if I use it I may replace it for the stress coat or use both depending on how good it works


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think i said it before ....Make sure you rinse them out before you put them in the tank.
You can crumble the leaves into the water to make it dark brown. You can also just place the leaf in the water but it takes a little linger for the tannins to seep out.


----------

